# NE Ohio Hot spots?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I fish Northeastern Ohio. I love to fish for Channels in my pond but they are starting to die out and they don't spawn. Any go od channe l spots in NE Ohio? I fished Walbourn a few times but mainly tie into little Bullheads and Channels. I want to get some more quality fish than little fish. Thanks for your help.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I highly suggest you try sandusky bay

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Did pretty well getting nice size channels in the erie tribs last year and a few nice flatheads. You will get a bunch of little bulls in between but the nice ones were worth it. Also Lake Erie has some nice fish


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I see guys on Youtube do that. What bait do you use? How do you catch them? Bottom fishing? Slip Bobbers? Just like to catch big fish.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rod Hawg said:


> I see guys on Youtube do that. What bait do you use? How do you catch them? Bottom fishing? Slip Bobbers? Just like to catch big fish.


wieght it up and just let it sit on the bottom no floats. They will eat pretty much anything for channels I like to use shimp and the blues and flats cut bait


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

fredg53 said:


> wieght it up and just let it sit on the bottom no floats. They will eat pretty much anything for channels I like to use shimp and the blues and flats cut bait


 Are there Blues and Flatties up there?


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

There is a good population of flatheads in Mosquito lake or you could head south to Tappan or Salt Fork


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

pymatuning has a real healthy channel cat population.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll probably head to the Erie tributaries. Looks like a lot of big fish there.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rod Hawg said:


> Are there Blues and Flatties up there?


Mostly channels up here


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Gotcha. I'll try to get up there sometime. I mean. I do well at Walbourn but there are a lot of small fish. I'm sure there are hawgs somewhere in that lake but I just haven't tied into one.


----------

